# Ndrc



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Anyone have open call backs or test descriptions?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I heard that they have a tight triple with an out of order flyer, it gets shot down second. Raven was on tap to run 35th, and I got a text from Steve Blythe right at about 1:20 saying that she had just run, got all the birds, had hunts but worked it out. Pretty tough cover I guess. I have no idea what time they got going, but based on her run time, I'm guessing they won't finish the 1st series until late.


----------



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Anything on The Q?


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, would love to hear about the Q!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

At around noon today I was told the failure rate at the open was around 70%. Said it was a tough fair test.


----------



## Rob_G (Jan 31, 2010)

31 dogs to Open land blind: 1,3,4,5,7,10,13,14,16,17,20,24,26,27,28,30,33,35,39,48,49,51,53,56,58,59,64,67,68,72,76


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I heard that they have a tight triple with an out of order flyer, it gets shot down second. Raven was on tap to run 35th, and I got a text from Steve Blythe right at about 1:20 saying that she had just run, got all the birds, had hunts but worked it out. Pretty tough cover I guess. I have no idea what time they got going, but based on her run time, I'm guessing they won't finish the 1st series until late.


Good luck Buzz, one thing we can agree on is the dogs;-)


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Derby and Amateur?


----------



## Rob_G (Jan 31, 2010)

14 dogs to Derby to 2nd: 1,2,4-15
23 back to open 3rd, don't have #s
Am still running first series I believe


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats to Troy Feeken for winning the Qual with Shooter!! A very nice dog, they make a great team.
Qual results

1st #11 o/h Troy Feeken
2nd #16 Hannah o/h Paul Panichi
3rd # 2 Edie H- Ledford
4th # 12 Taz Ed Thibodeaux
RJ # 14 Center H-Ledford
Jams were #15 Payton h-Ed Thibodeaux and #31 to Joey with Cathryn Barker! Congrats to club members Troy and Cathryn on their dogs earnings nice ribbons! 

Thanks to the judges who set up fair, nice challenging set-ups for all four series. Was fun to watch all the dogs.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats Troy and Cody baby Shooter!!!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Derby results???


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Derby Results-

1st-#11-Cash-Dave/Virginia Furin-H-Dave Davis 
2nd-#1Sass-O/H- Bill Barwick
3rd-#9-Junior-Dave Starvrum-H-Yozamp
4th-#14-Maestro-Danny Haas-H-Danny or Clayton Taylor
RJ-#7-Nuck-Mason Mayhue-H-Mason or Clayton Taylor
Jam-#15-Tuff-Barry Brown-H-Mark Smith 

Partial Open Results

1st-#5-Louie--Mark/Suzanne Medford-H-Ledford 
2nd-#72-Pete-Bob Zylla-H-Yozamp
3rd-#10-Lucy-Tommy Parrish-H-Ledford
Sorry, that's all I got. I don't remember 4th or Jams and didn't write them down. :-(

Congrats to all!!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to Steve Blythe on 4th in the open with Hannah


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

DJSchuur said:


> Congrats to Steve Blythe on 4th in the open with Hannah


Crongrats to all the finishers so far. 

Congrats to Troy Winning the qual. 

Dittos on Steve and Hannah. Steve and Gibbs also got a jam in open. 

Big crongrats to Steve's assistant trainer from Canada Bill Barwick on his derby 2ndw his very young personal dog.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Amateur? Thank you.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

My good friend, Terry Rotschafer won the Am with Tiger!!!!
Do not know other places.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Results posted on EE.


----------

